# Taking puppy outside to potty before 2nd vaccination



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi all, we’re collecting our new puppy in about 5 weeks time. He will be 8.5 weeks old. I think I’m more excited than the kids! He will have had his first set of vaccinations with the next one due at around 10-12 weeks. I have a q please; I would light to teach him potty training by taking him outside to our back garden/yard only. I have no intention of taking him walking outside in public places or to the local park. Can I take him outside to potty before his second bout of vaccinations? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

It is perfectly fine to take your puppy outside to potty in your yard. I would avoid the areas where other people may have come onto your yard with their dogs, such as a front yard area near the street.


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Molly120213 said:


> It is perfectly fine to take your puppy outside to potty in your yard. I would avoid the areas where other people may have come onto your yard with their dogs, such as a front yard area near the street.


Thank you. I will be doing this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

https://avsab.org/wp-content/upload...ion_Position_Statement_Download_-_10-3-14.pdf


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

davetgabby said:


> https://avsab.org/wp-content/upload...ion_Position_Statement_Download_-_10-3-14.pdf


An interesting read, thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

